# Axa Tool Holder Lever Question



## JPMacG (Mar 23, 2016)

I have an import AXA tool holder.   If I screw the control  lever stalk all the way in I cannot rotate the rotor - the threaded end of the stalk contacts the large stationary post inside.    Is this the way it is supposed to work?  Or do I need to shorten the threaded section of the handle stalk to eliminate the interference?   I don't understand why the handle stalk would be designed to lock this way.


----------



## British Steel (Mar 23, 2016)

It's not designed to lock that way, it's just made sloppily... Just grind a little off the end, or Loctite it in with the shaft wound back a couple of turns from binding

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## JPMacG (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks Dave.   I wonder if there was a lock washer there at one time.   Maybe I lost it.


----------



## TLW (Mar 23, 2016)

Funny, I had the same problem yesterday with my "imported" QCTP...What I discovered was that I had inadvertently tightened the handle in a little to much thinking it was loose. Every time I tried to release the tool the entire holder would loosen or visa versa. Once I backed out the handle a little the problem was solved. Now I'm trying to figure out a way to bottom out the handle threads without binding up the entire holder. I might just center punch the threads to firm them up before they lock up the rest.


----------



## JPMacG (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't remember having the problem the last time I used it.   I suspect that there was a washer under the shoulder of the stalk and I lost it.  At any rate, a skinny washer would fix the problem.    Or, I could do as Dave says and grind a little off the threaded end of the stalk.


----------



## TLW (Mar 23, 2016)

Before you start grinding just check to be sure you have not tightened the handle to tight....just say'n. I never had the problem before either till I decided to just tighten the handle a little then all the problems started. You may have an all together different issue. I was just relating what I discovered was the problem with mine.


----------



## dlane (Mar 23, 2016)

Imported ?


----------



## Randall Marx (Mar 24, 2016)

Is it possible that the handle got turned around? Mine is threaded longer on one end than the other end. The ball screws onto the longer threaded end. If I assemble it the other way, I run into the same problem as you are describing.


----------



## JPMacG (Mar 24, 2016)

It is an import - it is branded "Bostar" and I purchased it from CDCO, but I think the same item is sold under several labels and available form many suppliers.    Other than the problem with the handle I am happy with it.

Have not had the red knob off, so I don't think it got turned around unless it came that way from the manufacturer.   I will take the knob off and check - that is a good thought.

And yes, the problem started when I tightened the handle.   I can eliminate the problem by loosening the handle 1/2 turn, but then the handle is wiggly.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Mar 25, 2016)

It's a simple handle, grind the threads shorter and screw it back in and never remove it for the next several decades.


----------



## TLW (Mar 25, 2016)

I solver the issue by just turning a small spacer so that the shoulder of the handle will bottom before the threads bind up. Works perfectly and still have all the threads engaged. That was my fix....plenty of way to solve the problem.


----------



## JPMacG (Mar 25, 2016)

I ground about .050 off the threads.   Problem solved.  I thought of making a washer to fit but decided to take the easier path.   I also checked to see if the red knob was on the wrong side of the shaft.   In my case the red knob had a larger diameter thread.


----------



## TLW (Mar 25, 2016)

Great.........Problem solved, or better yet challenge met!


----------



## Green Frog (Mar 28, 2016)

Has anybody thought about putting a small jamb nut onto the handle shaft before screwing it in?  Then you simply screw the handle in as far as it will gotten lock it there with the nut... this will shorten the depth you go in and prevent any tendency for the handle to loosen.  That's what I would do, anyway.

Froggie


----------



## JPMacG (Mar 28, 2016)

It would need to be a very thin jam nut - just one thread thick or so.    The threaded stud at the end of the stalk is short and has a coarse thread.    But that is a good thought.


----------



## jamiesaun (Mar 29, 2016)

Dudes, you have a lathe. Just face some of it down until it doesn't interfere anymore.

One of the first things I did to my Chinese AXA holder was make a new, longer handle as the one that came with it just seemed too short. It was a great opportunity to practice cutting some threads, which I clearly needed as I made the new lever like 3 times because I kept screwing the threads up...(get it?) Screwing....threads....man I crack myself up.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 30, 2016)

Humm, I'm going to have to look at my Aloris tool post and see if the problem exists with it.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Mar 30, 2016)

Green Frog said:


> Has anybody thought about putting a small jamb nut onto the handle shaft before screwing it in?  Then you simply screw the handle in as far as it will gotten lock it there with the nut... this will shorten the depth you go in and prevent any tendency for the handle to loosen.  That's what I would do, anyway.
> 
> Froggie


IT IS A HANDLE, it does nothing but operate the clamping mechanism, grind it , hack saw it or hit the threads with a hammer and deform them so that it stays where you want it, non-problem solved.


----------

